# What made you leave?



## SabSuperfly (Mar 23, 2016)

For those of you that have taken the leap and left your spouse, what was the final thing that made you have the courage to walk away?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

His cheating.
His verbal and physical abuse.
No sex for 7 years.. his doing.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

No sex for 5 years. No desire to have sex again with her. Her last rage going off on me for something stupid, hitting my shoulder hard, throwing my phone across the house. That is what made me wake up and say FCK THIS! I left 3 weeks after that and 2 MC sessions. Haven't been this happy in forever!


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I had no choice. I left when she decided our 24 year marriage was over. Moving away from it and gaining perspective I am coming to conclude it was the best thing ever. I was not happy (I could list a page of reasons - but regardless her inability or unwillingness to try was who she was - which I can't change). Now I am free to find my own happiness. I have more money, more time, and actually have had more sex in the past year than I had in the last five years of my marriage. I am finding there are women who want to be with me, that value who I am, that like me for who I am. The same holds true for men as well. I have made many new friends and my friendship with my old ones has grown deeper. In some ways I admire my ex for doing something I was not willing or capable of doing myself.


----------



## Grogmiester (Nov 23, 2015)

In my latest LTR I just lost hope in our future.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

24 years of seeing his interest in other women instead of me and finally one day I saw all these sex articles and pics on his computer, logged for hours (what he was doing with every spare minute of his day), when I asked about it he denied it which was completely rediculous....you can't question the history on a computer!!!!! That for me was the last of a life-time of rejection from this man. I finally realized I was worth more and he had issues that he had no desire to work on.


----------

